# Take a moment from your day and PLEASE READ.



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Just want everyone to take a moment and think about hunting safely this season. Many of you know my story. I try to make a post as a reminder at the beginning of each season just to get people to stop and think for just a second. So that they might change an action that will save someones life. It only takes a second to change everything.

My little girl Ryleigh(6) www.ryleigh-shelton.memory-of.com died December 4, 2005 as a result of a hunting accident. She was hit in the heart by a very very tiny fragment of a ricochet bullet. While deer/hog hunting with my father on our famlies ranch.

My father, my 2 boys and I are still hunting. It is tough sometimes, but It is part of who we are. Ryleigh loved it and had been in the woods since she was a baby. It is very hard sometimes for us because we miss her so much, but she would want us to be in the woods. She love it so much.

I think of her often while sitting in a stand watching the sun rise/set and seeing birds and animals come and go. She always got so excited. 
She always jumped up early to go, no matter the weather conditions. And got really mad at me on days that I did not take her with me. Whether it was fishing, deer hunting, duck hunting etc. She wanted to go. She died doing what she loved. I am ok with that.

We are looking forward to the coming season, making preparations and working on stands, but we will always miss having Ryleigh's bright smile and laugh with us. 
This really is not meant to be a sad post. I believe that spending time with friends, famliy, and kids out hunting and fishing is time extremely well spent.

Hunting is an activity that is far safer than most things we do in life. Much safer than simply riding in a car or a kid riding a bike on the street. Each year in Texas 1 out of 500,000 hunter dies in a shooting accident. 
Very Unfortunately In 2005 Ryleigh was one of only 2 people to die that year from a hunting related shooting. One child dies each day from getting hit by a car while riding their bike. It is more dangerous to ride in a truck to go hunting than hunting itself.

We have many many wonderful memories from hunting and fishing trips as a family. And we continue to make new ones as we hang on the memories of the past.

Accidents do and are going to happen. I just want everyone to be a little more aware of safety so the course of an action might be changed and an accident might be prevented.

Have a great and safe season everyone.

Take your kids and grandkids to the woods and share some wonderful time together making memories.

Don't forget the camera!!!!!!!!!!!
God Bless

Gary


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss - reminds you of how precious life truly is and that everyday we have on this earth is a gift.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a 3.5 year old son so I think of him when I read your story and it makes me want to cry. He is my world. Gary I am so sorry for you and your family, I can not even begin to imagine. Even though a few years have past my prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I get teary eyed when I write these post.
We were very blessed to have her in our lives. Yes it is very sad in a way, but I do not look at it that way. She was a joy to have in my life. I am thankful for my time with her everyday. I do miss her dearly. But I do not sit a saying "what if" and "if only". We do not live that way. 
We had 6 1/2 wonderful years more than many get and not as many as others. We made the most of them and are very thankful for them. Please do not feel sad for us. 

We had a great life with her it was just short. Not all people live to be old and even people that do. Do not always really live. A short well lived life is better than a long never lived life in my book.

Yesterday is gone forever, Tomorrow is not guaranteed, and Today is the Present. Make the most of the gift of today. 

We Remember the past and continue to move forward. Better not bitter in all things.

I appreciate the thoughts.

But I want you to cherish more what you have now in your life.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Everytime you I read your story my heart goes out to your Father.. Thanks for posting your it again this year and I know it will make a difference because it made a difference in my life.. God Bless


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

God Bless & THANKS for the reminder of how fast things can change.


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a 4 1/2 year old boy which is the world to me and it brings tears to my eyes reading story's like this. God Bless and i am so sorry for your tragic loss. My prayers are sent to you and your family.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder that it only takes one tiny mistake for a serious injury or death.

Most everyone here knows how to safely handle firearms (the ten commandments), but we all need reminders.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I had not heard this before, and am so sorry there are no words for it.

I already try to live the best life I can, and spend as much time with my daughters as I can (both hunt with me). Thanks for the reminder. Sometimes with the daily grind we tend to forget. Prayers for your family.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Gary,

I have said it before and I will say it again as it can't be said enough!! I'm sooooo very sorry about little Ryleigh and what the whole incident must have done to you, your father, and your family. I cry and hurt every time I read the story about little Ryleigh. All I can think of is if something like this happened to my Little Drake. It would absolutely destroy me and my wife. God Bless little Ryleigh and your whole family and just know that God is holding Ryleigh in his warm embrace and she is waiting for her Mommy and Daddy to hold her once again. Until then, just know that she is in great and loving hands! I also want to say that I will say a special little prayer for your Father as it probably hit him more than anyone. Grandparents love their Grandchildren so very, very, much!! Just know that "Through Faith All things are possible"!!

Ryleigh, your Mommy and Daddy Love you so very much and they think of you every moment of everyday and know that your being taken care of in the most precious of ways! Ryleigh, you will never be forgotten by any who have heard your story or those that knew and loved you! Your Mommy and Daddy will hold you in their loving arms again one day in the future. So little Ryleigh, please don't cry or be sad because it will happen, you Mommy and Daddy promised to always love you from the time you were in your Mommies tummy, they just have a few more things to do here on this Earth. You WILL see them again! Amen


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

TXDRAKE Thanks for the prayer.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

My prayers go out to you. I lost a daughter between my son, now 14, and daughter, now 9. Nothing close to what you have been through. I can only think how hunting season is hard for you. Two days before my daughter died I found a poem my grandmother cut from the news paper some 35 years earlier. She gave it to my mother just before they brought my older sister home from the hospital. My mother put it in the family bible and it stayed there for years without moving until that day that I picked it up. I read the poem at my daughter's funeral. I pass it on to every parent I meet who has lost a child in one way or another. I comforted me and if some one reads this who has been in our shoes and has not seen this before here you go...
"I'll lend you for a little time
A child of mine", Christ said,
"For you to love while she lives
And mourn for her when she's dead. 
It may be six or seven years,
Or twenty-two or three
But will you, till I call her back,
Take care of her for me? 
She'll bring her charms to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief
You'll have her loving memories,
As solace to your grief. 
I cannot promise she will stay,
Since all from earth return
But there are lessons taught down there,
I want this child to learn. 
I looked the wide world over,
In my search for teachers true
And from the throngs that crowd life's lane,
I have selected you. 
Now will you give her all your love,
Nor think the labor vain
Nor hate me, when I come to call,
To take her back again. 
I fancied that I heard you say,
Dear lord, thy will be done;
For all the joy thy child shall bring,
The risk of grief we'll run. 
We'll shelter her with tenderness,
We'll have her while we pray
And for the happiness we've known
Forever grateful stay. 
But shall the angels call for her,
Much sooner than we planned
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes,
And try to understand."

Author: anonymous


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Specks, It is so hard for me to read this story. I cannot even begin to know how it pains you but know this, by giving us this testimony, we that read it and tell the story to others, will be a little more careful this season. It is so easy to get lax when you have hunted in the woods all your life. Life really is fragile and can be taken in a breath. I will say a prayer for you and you entire family tonight. I know your little girl is thought of often this time of year not just by your family but by all of us who have and will read this. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary, thanks for posting. I can still remember the story the night Pat told it to me and it is still just as sad as the day it happened. Prayers to your family and take care.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I know I tell you this every year when I read your post but I will say it again, I am so sorry for your loss I really can't find the right words to express how sad I feel when I read or think about your story. I have told alot of my friends your story over the last couple of years. It moves me and many others I know to tears. God Bless You and Your Family.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

so sorry for your loss . i know your pain.remember she is always with you .the grief goes away slowly.remember the good times never forget she is always hunting with you. heart felt sympathies


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Opening weekend is only 3 days away. We will be out there. Everyone have a great memory filled safe weekend.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank you for the post, even though the root of it was a loss, the body of it brings it home to all of us. 

Myself, I have raised a great daughter who has brought us three great grandchildren. All boys, they are a handfull for all of us. We all share in the out of doors as often as we can, no matter what it is. The oldest will turn 8 this coming Thanksgiving, the middle and youngest just turned 2 and 1 in October. The 2 year old will be out hunting with Pawpa this coming weekend and through out the season, along side his older brother, and I guarantee I will be thinking of you, your family, and of your Ryleigh, as we sit under the morning darkness awaiting the new day's dawn. 

I do and will continue to stress the issues of safety to my daughter and her three. Not only while hunting but with all things we do. They sometimes think I go over board when I blow a gasket, but I know how fast and how little effort it takes for thing like this to happen. 

God bless you and yours,


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

It is just before the 2010 opening of regular gun season. Just wanted to move this back to the board, as a quick safety reminder to all.
We have already begun our gun season this year. Thomas now 13 killed a doe and a hog about 125lb last weekend on a tp&w youth hunt. 
We are also in the process of getting the ranch ready for the upcoming gun season. My dad has been busy planting oat patches and we are putting finishing touches on the stands and such. We think of Ryleigh everyday and every hunt. I miss her more than I could ever express. Hard to believe it has been almost 5yrs. without her.

I hope everyone has a wonderful safe season filled with great lifelong memories of hunting with their kids and grandkids.
Don't forget to take the camera.
God Bless


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Troutfisch said:


> Very sorry for your loss - reminds you of how precious life truly is and that everyday we have on this earth is a gift.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


X2.....Amen, Troutfisch... Life is so short.

Very Sorry, for your loss, SpeckReds


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

prayers sent God bless your family ,and 2cool for prayers in numbers .


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

This is one of my favorite deer hunting pictures of Ryleigh. She had dirt on her face, hat turned around, and got right in the middle of the rack.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the post and God bless you and your family. Take comfort that you will be with her again and that she is in our Loving Father's care.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*God bless you and your family*

Thanks for the reminder, she is always in my thoughts. Today is a new day and lets make it a great day to remember.:flag:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks again for the post......

great reminder of the sport we all love.....

with the recent talks of the Rem mod 700......it should be a reminder to those in the woods to keep barrels pointed in a safe direction.....know whats beyond our targets and have good memories to take back with us from the woods

life is short and live it to the fulllest....we just have to careful no mattter what we are doing


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Everytime I hear the story I am deeply moved. My family has heard your story many times while I preach safety every year. I can only say peace be with you and our prayer's have been sent many times. God Bless You.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Obviously, Ryleigh is a special little girl and always will be.*

SpeckReds, my heart goes out to you and every other parent that has lost a child for whatever reason. I'm having trouble seeing my keyboard, as I type this, but I want to ask you is what you think you or your family could have done to have prevented the accident, if anything? Please understand, I'm not trying to find fault, but wanting to know if there is anything in particular we, as parents, grandparents, and hunters can do to avoid something like this happening again, or was it just one of those unexplainable freak accidents you can't guard against? I'm a parent, a hunter, and former marine, so I understand how a ricochet occurs. 
My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your family, and all of the many hunters, as you enjoy this hunting season, especially to those enjoying the sport with children and teaching them our love and respect of nature.


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

*Will Post at the Lease*

Our family prayers go to you and your family.
Not only did I read this, but I printed it out and will post it at our lease in several locations as a serious reminder to all our members.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

God Bless you and your family!

Thanks for sharing.

df20


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Speckreds, Ryleigh is being held by some very special arms and hands right now. Hang in there for this time is only the dawn before the morning and you will see her again sooner than you think. You have a very powerful testimony that has touched many people in ways you can not imagine. I will keep you and your family in my daily prayers. God bless. Thanks for sharing. I know this has to be so hard for you.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

It is a sad thing for a parent to lose a child. Regardless of age.It is against the natural order of things.We grow up knowing we are to lose our parents and older relatives but never think of losing our children. My oldest boy lacked 10 days till his 21st birthday when he was called home....I have almost 21 years of memories and they are not near enough...but they are all I will have so I treasure them////I have built a memory chest next to my heart to store them...and when I can ,I retrive them and enjoy them and then put them back and go on with my life.You will never get over the loss but you learn to live with it...you have no choice.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I've read your story for the last few years and understand how tough it is for you to post this. I really appreciate you concern and thoughts for us hunters as we go out into the woods. I always shed a tear for you and your family when I read it and I *always* think of this story when I'm hunting. Thank you! for sharing your thougts. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I too have read this story over the years. Thank you for having the strength to post in hopes that it 1) makes others more aware, and 2) helps others cherish the times they have with loved ones. I have to admit that it hits me hard these days, as I have a wonderful little 3 year old girl. She will also know hunting/outdoors as your angel did. 

I will keep you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. May He continue to give you the strength you need. God bless you and your entire family.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

i cant even imagine the pain, and i have no words i am sorry for your loss.


thank you for the reminder of the importance of safety in everything we do but more important reminding us to cherish every moment with our children and all loved ones.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Sobering*



SpeckReds said:


> I get teary eyed when I write these post.
> We were very blessed to have her in our lives. Yes it is very sad in a way, but I do not look at it that way. She was a joy to have in my life. I am thankful for my time with her everyday. I do miss her dearly. But I do not sit a saying "what if" and "if only". We do not live that way.
> We had 6 1/2 wonderful years more than many get and not as many as others. We made the most of them and are very thankful for them. Please do not feel sad for us.
> 
> ...


I 'am so sorry for your loss, and I thank you for posting this story to help us stay straight on what matters most MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

As we begin Gun Deer Season 2011, I just wanted to bring our story up to get everyone to take a moment and talk safety with those they hunt with. We as most of you are looking forward to the upcoming season. Hope it is a great and safe season for all. 

Great to see all the pics posted lately of all the kids out hunting and fishing. Great long memories.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I read your post every year and I get tears in my eyes every year. I can always tell by your post that Ryleigh had a wonderful life. Thank you for reminding me what really counts and matters most in my life. You remind me every year and every year I am thankful for the reminder. God bless you and your family!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

This story touches my heart and thank you for sharing it with us this time of year. We will say a prayer for ya'll and all the hunters this season.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for posting the reminder for everyone. I think about your little angel and your family everytime I get to the field. God Bless You. Baker


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I think about Ryleigh's story every year around this time and always take a minute to say a little prayer for a safe season for all of us that love to be outdoors. thanks for bringing it back to the top again for those who haven't read it. God bless and have a great season!!


----------



## hermosablue (Dec 9, 2005)

wtc3 said:


> I think about Ryleigh's story every year around this time and always take a minute to say a little prayer for a safe season for all of us that love to be outdoors. thanks for bringing it back to the top again for those who haven't read it. God bless and have a great season!!


X2, Think about everytime i take my girls out for youth weekend and say a prayer before we head out.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

This is my first time to read this. I'm sitting here with a tear in my eyes and saying a prayer for you and your family. Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I feel that by you doing this, it will make everyone who reads it think safety and it may prevent an accident from occurring. Thank you and GOB BLESS.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Im glad you send this to the top every year. Thank you. I remember the first time I read this. Its the only time I ever had a few tears from a post. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. This is a truley touching story. I still have a tear in my eye, reading your story and thinking about my two little girls. You and your family will forever be in our prayers. God Bless you for passing this story on to all of us.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

6 years ago today. 

My youngest son(14) and I spent the weekend at the ranch in the woods with my dad. Just where she would have wanted us to be.

The hurt never goes away. You just learned to live with it the best you can.

I miss her so very much.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My condolences brother. We are not supposed to lose our kids. My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

As many have already stated there aren't words to express how sorry we all are for your family. Your a great man for posting this every year for those of us that have been on for a while and know your story and for all the new members we have to take a minute to realize that safety should always be first. My kids are freakin out because i went into their rooms and hugged the heck out of them they had no idea why daddy looked like he was crying.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

gary,so,so sorry for your lost first time i seen your post and i started shakeing and felt so lost,my kids are grown but i spend so much time with my grand daughter and she,s always with me at lease, my prayers are with you and family


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

SpeckReds said:


> 6 years ago today.
> 
> My youngest son(14) and I spent the weekend at the ranch in the woods with my dad. Just where she would have wanted us to be.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss and can't even imagine going through what you have had to. I can only pray that others learn to take safety seriously and pray that God gives you comfort, peace and strength. Loosing a beautiful little girl like that is got to be living hell.

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Well we are closing in the opening day of the 2012 Gun Deer Season and that means it is time for me to post up a safety reminder to everyone. The 1st post in this thread kind of sums it up so I tend to just bring it back around. There are several other threads from me and if this is your first time hearing about this as some of you are new here, you might want to read them.

This Season will mark the 7th anniversary(12-04-05) of Ryleigh's Death for us. A terrible day that we live with each day. We have now lived without her longer than we had her. She was 6 1/2 years old. This does not seem possible to me. It hurts just as much now as ever. We miss her. But we continue to move forward as a family and enjoy life as much as we can together, but we think of and remember her always. As we Hunt, Fish, Live daily life, and Travel her memory is always there.

Now Once again my boys(now 15 and 17), my dad, brother, friends, and I have been working very hard at the ranch getting ready for the upcoming deer and duck season. Building a couple of new deer and duck blinds this year, shredding fields and roads, clearing shooting lanes, brushing duck blinds, planting food plots, and working on and filling feeders. We have also been getting in a bit of bow hunting, pig hunting, dove, squirrel, and predator hunting along the way. I am ready for the heavy duty work to slow down and just enjoy the hunting season. 

I hope all have a safe hunting season and make great memories with friends, family, kids, grand kids, etc. 

Below is a picture of a duck hunt the just Ryleigh and I went on in 2004. She had a blast as usual. She loved to go deer and duck hunting. 

I heard this yesterday and it is very true.
"The day before your life changes forever is just like an other ordinary day" 
Enjoy the ordinary days. They are special and become anything but ordinary when tragedy happens.

Unfortunately other accidents have happened since ours and more will happen of all types. Some have happened to some families on this board. I hate reading about them because I know how hard it is to live after such an event(loss of a child or family member). It tears my heart out when I hear of them anywhere.

But I just hope that reading our story might help some not to happen if that makes any sense. Maybe a quick thought of this that might change an action that keeps an accident from happening.

Again Be Safe, Have Fun, and God Bless.
Hug your kids and tell them that you love them as often as you can. Spend time with them in the woods and the water and make great memories. Work will always be there when you get back.

"You can always work and make more money, But when time has passed you cannot buy anymore of it for any price"


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I tell your story all the time hoping it will make a difference.. God Bless you and your Family..


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thank You Gary*

This story needs to continue to be told so that we hold our dear ones close . I enjoyed meeting you and your family at the banquet
Matt


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. God called up a wonderful outdoors-woman..


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your daughter was a beautiful child and breaks my heart each time I read this. In November of 2007, my sister was tragically killed in a car accident outside of Burnet, Tx while I was sitting in a deer blind in South Texas. We were a close knit family and still are today. It took me a few years to enjoy hunting once again since deer season has always been a painful reminder of that tragic day. As stated above, cherish your loved ones and enjoy the ordinary days in life. That is a great quote that I will try and live by.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Rack Ranch. I Hope that it does make a difference for someone.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

just a quick note.....this story is one of the reasons i chose to get on a lease vs doing public lands with my son (just turned 6) I thought between the two a lease could/should be safer . I have no idea what I would do if the same thing happened to me.....God Bless and take care.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Gary did u used to hunt on Halls Bayou Ranch ?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

This is the second time I have read this story. I can't even begin to imagine the pain. Gary, thank you for making the dangers aware to us when we are out there in the field! RIP Ryleigh!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Speck - This is the first time I have read this. I have four boys of my own and I can't imagine ever having to endure the loss of a child. Thank you for posting this reminder to all...as painful as it must be. Godspeed, brother. Green to ya.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

HBR. Yes I used to hunt out there for a couple of years. The picture above is from a duck hunt that Mark S., Ryleigh, and I were on out there.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Its of no comparison but it reaffirms the point of being safety minded out there folks. One of my clients just walked in my office with his hand bandaged up. He accidently shot himself while trying to kill a snake when the new gun inadvertently discharged. He was lucky to say the least as he was alone at his deer lease and had no cell service.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

I remember hearing the news of the accident when it happened . I started working at Halls in 01' . I did not know u or your beautiful daughter really but I cried for y'all . Still to this day I often think about it . My daughter will be 3 in April and I can't wait to bring her along . Rest in peace sweet Ryleigh !


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks HBR and others. It is just 4 more days until General Season opener. We spent last weekend at the ranch getting some last minute things done. My youngest son and I sat in stands one evening and one morning. He scoped a real nice buck, but decided he would let it walk for now. He is patient and saw no need to be in a hurry to shoot one. He said I have all season to find a bigger one. Not sure I would have passed on it. He was nice.

Be safe out there and have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Gary, every time I hunt with my 11 year old, I remind him of the story of your daughter. 3 season ago he and I were in the hill country. To while away the afternoon, we decided to plink with his .22. I picked a fallen tree to use as a back stop. The first shot....whiiizzzz. The wood was hard and the bullet richoceted and went right between us. 

Right then I told him the story your family. I also told him about Taylor, the young make killed when his granddad stumbled and the rifle he was carring went off, striking the young man in the back.

My son is now 11 and is everything to me. I can't imagine how your heart aches. I think of you often and sent prayers every time I can.

Keep reminding us and I will keep telling your story too.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

A sincere "Thank You" for sharing this with us. It changes a person when they have a child and after reading this......well I just want to run home a hold my little girl. Safety is something this post definatley promotes, but in a selfish way it makes everyone appreciatte everything they have in life and stresses us to remember to not take anything for granted. For all these reasons, I Thank You Sir for the post......and I Thank You for giving me a little reminder about my life!!!

My prayers go out to your entire family. Im without hesitation in saying that im certain your daughter is smiling down at you and proud of your actions in writing this.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

My condolences, Sir. Thank you though for posting your story and I truly hope you continue to do so EVERY year.

Thank you again and let's all have a safe hunting season.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I think about your story every time I go hunting even though I've never met you. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

God bless you and yours.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Take a look at her hunting pics on page 4 and 6 of this thread.
I miss her terribly. She would be 14 now.

It is just days before the start of Deer rifle and Duck season 2013. 
I just wanted to bring up our story. As I do most years. Some know it well and others have never heard it before.
Accidents do and are going to happen, but Hoping that our story might serve as a reminder to everyone to keep Safety in the front of your mind while out in the woods etc. That just this reminder might keep an accident from happening.

Also to say that we(me, my dad, and my boys now 16 and 18) have been getting ready for the upcoming season. Looking forward to time in the woods together. Putting some meat in the freezer, maybe some horns and feathers on the wall.
Sitting around the camp fire at night with family and friends remembering and sharing stories about Ryleigh, Grand Fathers, Uncles, Friends, and others that we have hunted with throughout our lives that are no longer with us. Ones that spent time with us teaching us to hunt and fish and the joy of being in the woods.

I wish all of you a Great Hunting season. Be Safe. Get those Kiddos in the outdoors. Bring a camera and use it.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tough deal speckred, it's a terrible thing losing a child, I lost my daughter, our firstborn, to a brain tumor in 1995, she was 3 yrs old, didn't make it to her 4th birthday. This story is a sombering memory of grief and emptiness.

I try to live a good life so that 1 day, when I die I will see her again, in heaven .

Prayers for you and your family; good luck this season.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like about 2000 people read this since I reposted this year. That is good. Thanks. I hope it served as a safety reminder to all and to cherish the time spent with loved ones and friends. 
I had a bit of a tough time as the sun came up opening morning as Ryleigh always tends to be forefront in my mind and heavy on my heart opening day. Spent a bit of time in the middle of the day at the scene of the accident reflecting. .

We had a pretty good opening weekend. Caught some fish out out of Ryleigh's pond and had a fish fry Friday night. Sat around the fire at night and told stories etc. all weekend. Got a bit of work done on a bunkhouse remodel between hunts.
My youngest son now 16 and my dad hunted together all weekend. They took a pretty nice 8pt for our place on Sunday. We also took out a few spikes/culls. Good stuff. I am glad to have my father back out in the woods with us. My boys really cherish the time they get to spend with him. It is good for all of them/us.
It was a weekend of time well spent with my boys, my dad, brother, and friends.

Be safe out there, enjoy the woods with the kids and family. Make good memories and take pictures.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I think about your beautiful daughter and your family every time hunting season arrives. Thank you for having the strength to post such a heartfelt story and warning. From one father to another just know that many of us are praying for your family. Baker


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Gary, so many of us have practiced and preached and taught safety for so long we get lax about it at times and need to be aware like you say. I believe awareness is key to safety and we need to listen to those little gut feelings we get at times when we are in a situation. I too have suffered the loss of one of my sons in a tragic way and I pray for all of your families continued healings as I know it is a long process . thank you so much for standing up with your awesome message, it has really impacted me today.


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this back to the forefront. I have a 10 month old boy and now understand what you must have gone thru. You never understand until you have one of your own.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I waited until after the opening of Season to bring this post back to top. Every year I try to post it.
Just as a reminder to all to be safe and enjoy time well spent with the ones you care about. 

My Father, my oldest Son, brother, and couple others had a good opening weekend at the ranch.
We have been working hard getting ready for season and it was nice to just hunt, eat, sit by the fire, visit, etc.
We did not get a monster but took a few deer.
My father and oldest Son each took a descent 8pt. for our place. Plus there was another deer and hog taken by the others.

Glad to see my Dad enjoying the hunt again. Took a long time to get there. 
We are all good, but as always we miss Ryleigh's laugh and her unique personality at the ranch and in our daily lives. Hard for us to believe it is 9 Seasons since that terrible day. 
We did do a rehab project this year on a stand that she helped paint when she was 3 or 4 yrs old. I painted a big R on one side of it. She would be proud. It is also the last stand she hunted the morning of her death. So it is a special one to us.
I wish all of you the very best hunting season this year. Enjoy all that it is with your friends and family. 
Take those kiddos hunting!
Take pictures!
Be safe!
Thanks also for all the kind words, thoughts, and prayers for us over the years. Still pretty tuff for us at times.

Gary
Note: There are pictures on page 3,4, and 6 of Ryleigh out hunting.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry about your daughter. I could not even imagine losing one of mine.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

SpeckReds,
God bless you and your family. Your story brings tears to my eyes every year. This is a very sobering reminder of just how fragile life can be. I am sure she is smiling down on you and enjoying her blind with her initial on it. Anyone that has read your story will never forget Ryleigh, even though most of us never got the opportunity to meet her.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss - prayers sent.. Reminds you of how precious life truly is. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

First time for me to see this heart breaking post. As I sit here in _tears_, it makes me think how devastating this has to be for you and your family. My youngest daughter (now on her second year in the blind with me) will read this tonight. I believe it will help her with all around life safety. As a safety technician this will also help keep me focused on my surroundings at home and in the field. Not to mention hunting and fishing.

Prayers sent... God bless you and your family.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

God bless

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Very sad !*

I am truly sorry for the loss of your child ! And will put her and your family in my prayers , the most inportant thing I take away from stories like this is we get complacent in safty on our hunts , and we must accept nothing but perfection in hunting safty when we have guns in our hands and are in camp or in the field ,
May God bless. You and you family .


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I read this every year you post it... the story always brings tears.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

God be with you and your family as we roll into another deer season. Have a great season and be blessed.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great reminder about safety. Thanks for sharing your story. I hope you all have a great safe season and its neat the way you all keep her memory alive with the blind and the ranch. Hopefully through your story other will be saved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. It's a reminder of how special every day should be in our life. I have 3 girls that are my world and couldn't imagine going through what you had to. My prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Very sad! But you gotta keep on keeping on & it seems yall are doing this.Good luck this season.


----------

